# Cost of living



## AndyandLou (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering whether anyone could give me a rough idea of the cost of living in the Algarve in respect of utilities, nursery fees etc as I'm trying to work out how much money I would need to be earning in order to move to the Algarve?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

What work are you intending to do here? Generally you would need fluent Portuguese and unemployment rates are very high.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy has it dead right....... work in Portugal is rare and most employers will prefer to employ a local rather than an immigrant so the best you could probably hope for in the Algarve is seasonal bar or waiter/waitress (etc) work and even for that, you'd probably need to be bilingual.


----------



## AndyandLou (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, I've been put forward for a job in finance which will be paying €60k basic but I'm not sure whether this will be enough to support a family of four?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

AndyandLou said:


> Hi, I've been put forward for a job in finance which will be paying €60k basic but I'm not sure whether this will be enough to support a family of four?


No problem with that budget.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

AndyandLou said:


> Hi, I've been put forward for a job in finance which will be paying €60k basic but I'm not sure whether this will be enough to support a family of four?


Portuguese wages are very low with an average disposable per month being an indicated 750 Euros according one web site. You'll be a veritable millionaire with your kind of income.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

With a budget like that you will be earning about 5 times more than the higher paid qualified worker . You will live like a king.

HAve you decided which area of the Algarve you would like to live? Once you have an idea more information might be forthcoming


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

AndyandLou said:


> Hi, I've been put forward for a job in finance which will be paying €60k basic but I'm not sure whether this will be enough to support a family of four?


*Then I'd look very carefully at what you've been offered and from who and go over contract with a ultra fine toothcomb*, totally unrealistic salary in the Algarve


----------

